# Novo site MeteoPT.com



## Vince (15 Jul 2012 às 23:26)

Apresentamos hoje o novo site do MeteoPT no qual temos trabalhado nos últimos tempos.

O parto está a ser um pouco complicado, e é bastante provável que nem tudo funcione bem, esperamos pelo vosso feedback para ir resolvendo os problemas.

O endereço é http://www.meteopt.com
*Quem aceda a este endereço e for redireccionado para o fórum, ou tiver problemas de login/autenticação, a sugestão é eliminar a cache e os cookies do browser, sair do mesmo e voltar a tentar.*

Para esclarecimento de dúvidas sobre o novo site, usem sempre este tópico.


*Actualização:*

*Os problemas mais comuns tem sido:*

- Ser redireccionado para o forum quando tentamos aceder ao site http://www.meteopt.com ou quando estamos no site e clicamos em "Início". Resolve-se apagando a cache do browser.

- Problema de login/autenticação no site, dando mensagens como "utilizador inexistente" ou "invalid token", resolve-se em princípio apagando cookies do browser (basta os identificados como meteopt.com)

- Problemas de cache. Pode suceder verem por exemplo um modelo de hoje que viram ontem, e ele hoje não mostra o último output, mostra o de ontem, pelo que verifiquem sempre as datas de saída dos modelos. Resolve-se forçando um Refresh, ainda estamos a tentar melhorar isso.

- Problemas nos meteogramas. Alguns distritos não funcionavam, já está resolvido.




Neste link está uma breve apresentação das novidades:
http://www.meteopt.com/noticias/site/apresentamos-o-novo-site-meteoptcom


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jul 2012 às 23:44)

Boa noite!

Que grande iniciativa, e que belíssimo layout...
Parabéns a todos os que tornaram possível esta página, é um grande salto qualitativo, e prova do crescimento desta comunidade...

Contudo, primeiro bug a relatar, não sabendo eu se é do vosso conhecimento: não consigo fazer logon, surge-me a mensagem que o user não existe...

De novo, parabéns a todos!


----------



## Agreste (15 Jul 2012 às 23:47)

Se fizeres log on no www.meteopt.com e depois entrares no forum não consegues fazer log off no forum e regressar ao início...


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jul 2012 às 23:47)

Já aguardava por este momento desde 2009. Mas, mais vale tarde! 

Os meus parabéns porque está espectacular e concentra num só sitio grande parte da informação que um meteolouco precisa.


----------



## Hazores (16 Jul 2012 às 00:46)

ainda só dei uma pequena vista de olhos, mas pelo que vi está FENOMENAL! Parabéns a toda a equipa que está por detrás deste excelente trabalho de voluntariado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2012 às 00:50)

Uauu!! Está muito bom mesmo, espectacular!!

Os meus parabéns!! Até agora nada a apontar


----------



## Hazores (16 Jul 2012 às 00:56)

encontrei mais um pequeno bug, quando clicamos em inicio (homepage) está a devolver o fórum, penso que não era esta a intenção.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2012 às 01:27)

Tive agora a dar uma olhadela ao novo site... Assim à primeira vista parece muito fixe provavelmente ainda deverá haver arestas a limar 

Parabéns pela iniciativa, mais uma prova do crescimento desta comunidade 

Também deparei com este problema!



mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Contudo, primeiro bug a relatar, não sabendo eu se é do vosso conhecimento: não consigo fazer logon, surge-me a mensagem que o user não existe...
> 
> De novo, parabéns a todos!


----------



## Norther (16 Jul 2012 às 01:57)

pelo que ja vi esta impecável, muitos parabéns


----------



## Administrador (16 Jul 2012 às 02:03)

Antes de tentarem fazer login no portal, façam antes logout no fórum.



Hazores disse:


> encontrei mais um pequeno bug, quando clicamos em inicio (homepage) está a devolver o fórum, penso que não era esta a intenção.



Limpa a cache do teu navegador.


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2012 às 08:45)

Agreste disse:


> Na parte dos sismos não consigo entender a legenda no topo do mapa...



Essa parte até nem era para ser incluida, não está grande coisa "addon" externo, o objectivo é fazer uma coisa melhor mas não houve tempo, pelo que se pôs temporariamente esse, sempre é melhor que nada e no futuro será melhorado.


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2012 às 08:45)

Os problemas mais comuns tem sido:

- Ser redireccionado para o forum quando tentamos aceder ao site http://www.meteopt.com ou quando estamos no site e clicamos em "Início". Resolve-se apagando a cache do browser.

- Problema de login/autenticação no site, dando mensagens como "utilizador inexistente" ou "invalid token", resolve-se em princípio apagando cookies do browser (basta os identificados como meteopt.com)

- Problemas de cache. Pode suceder verem por exemplo um modelo de hoje que viram ontem, e ele hoje não mostra o último output, mostra o de ontem, pelo que verifiquem sempre as datas de saída dos modelos. Resolve-se forçando um Refresh, ainda estamos a tentar melhorar isso.

- Problemas nos meteogramas. Alguns distritos não funcionavam, já está resolvido.


----------



## Veterano (16 Jul 2012 às 09:08)

Muito boa apresentação, grande melhoria, fruto de trabalho intenso.

  Para já, nenhuma dificuldade a assinalar!

  Muitos parabéns.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2012 às 09:53)

Boa condensação de informação num só local e bastante apelativo.

Excelente trabalho pessoal, bom portal


----------



## Knyght (16 Jul 2012 às 10:13)

Gostei


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2012 às 10:19)

Gostei do novo visual!

Não tive problemas em fazer o login.

Bom trabalho!


----------



## rozzo (16 Jul 2012 às 10:38)

Está excelente, tenho para já apenas duas sugestões, se não tiver reparado em algo e forem ultrapassadas, sorry.

1) Nos mapas, penso que é pena não estarem no GFS de 3 em 3 horas, tal como nos meteogramas, era bastante importante para ver por exemplo máximas as 15h. Suponho que seja por causa dos acumulados de precipitação? Lembro-me nas imagens de teste que isso era um problema...

2) Tal como na página existe um link para o fórum, penso que seria bastante prático também o oposto, ou seja, no fórum estar um link bem visível e directo para a página. Se lá está não o vejo, ou então está pouco visível!


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2012 às 10:47)

Parabéns!!!

Ainda não tive oportunidade de explorar "todos os cantos", mas do que vi gostei muito!

Excelente trabalho!

Já há App??


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2012 às 12:13)

Excelente trabalho pessoal!  Tudo num site só, muito bom, espectacular mesmo, assim até poupo tempo que tenho tudo num local só aquilo que eu consulto mais.

Não sei se é possível, mas deixo aqui a minha sugestão, quando abrimos a página inicial aparece a previsão para Lisboa, não seria possível termos a previsão do distrito onde nos encontramos. Para mim, ficava mais giro ter a previsão para Faro do que ter para Lisboa mas senão for possível fica assim que também não está mal. 

De resto, funciona tudo às mil maravilhas depois da limpeza do cache.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2012 às 12:16)

Muitos parabéns aos Administradores e Moderadores deste fórum ,pelo excelente trabalho que estão a fazer,gostei .


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2012 às 12:34)

Acho que deviam apagar a caixa de log on no forum, fica só a autenticação na página do meteopt.com e retirar a opção sair do forum. De cada vez que tentarmos aceder ao forum através da página, esta deviar abrir-se num novo separador...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2012 às 12:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não sei se é possível, mas deixo aqui a minha sugestão, quando abrimos a página inicial aparece a previsão para Lisboa, não seria possível termos a previsão do distrito onde nos encontramos. Para mim, ficava mais giro ter a previsão para Faro do que ter para Lisboa mas senão for possível fica assim que também não está mal.



Clica duas vezes sobre o nome da localidade e insere Faro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2012 às 12:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Clica duas vezes sobre o nome da localidade e insere Faro.



Obrigado Mário.


----------



## filipept (16 Jul 2012 às 13:06)

O site está fantástico. 
Quem diria que um pequeno fórum iria tomar esta dimensão. 
Parabéns aos Administradores, moderadores e todos os seus membros.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2012 às 13:37)

Fantástico! Estão todos de Parabéns por fazerem crescer ainda mais esta Grande Comunidade.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2012 às 13:44)

Ena, estou siderado. 

E todas as novas funcionalidades... bestial!


----------



## eFePe (16 Jul 2012 às 13:49)

Olá a todos e ... Parabéns pelo nova apresentação, claro  !

Mais uma vez se nota que o site está vivo. E bem vivo! 

Cumprimentos,

eFePe


----------



## zejorge (16 Jul 2012 às 17:26)

Boas

Trabalho sensacional, site espectacular !!!!!

Parabéns !!!!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Jul 2012 às 17:34)

Parabens pessoal, o site está bem completo
Com o firefox deparo-me com o seguinte problema:
Quando faço o login no novo site, sigo para o forum e pede para fazer novamente o login, pois aparece como se fosse visitante.


----------



## sielwolf (16 Jul 2012 às 19:05)

Parabéns! 
É simplesmente o melhor site de meteorologia!
Continuação do excelente trabalho


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2012 às 20:17)

Parabéns pelo site magnifico está muito bom mesmo!!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2012 às 21:29)

Parabéns ao trabalho desenvolvido.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2012 às 21:34)

Muitos parabéns. Interface linda e fácil de perceber/navegar. Um trabalho muito bem feito


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2012 às 21:53)

Ainda não tive tempo de explorar tudo, mas as animações dos modelos numéricos estão excelentes,  e em grande resolução!

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jul 2012 às 22:05)

Boas, gosto , está apelativo e funcional


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2012 às 22:08)

Bem, não posso dizer que tenha uma opinião sobre este novo formato, porque sinceramente ainda não vi bem como é que ele funciona (por falta de tempo/vontade, não porque esteja com problemas no site), mas à primeira vista parece espetacular; nem quero imaginar o trabalhão que isto deu...


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2012 às 00:38)

muito bom, parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido...


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2012 às 10:03)

Bom dia! Parabéns MeteoPT, por mais este desenvolvimento! 
Ontem quando vim aqui, nem queria acreditar . Está muito bom!
Ainda não tive a oportunidade de explorar tudo. 
Continuação de bom trabalho e os parabéns a todos os envolvidos pelos constantes melhoramentos e aumento de funcionalidades do Site e Forum MeteoPT.!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jul 2012 às 10:15)

Já o disse no Face, mas aqui ficam novamente os meus Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho! O site está Muito Bom, muito funcional, com tudo o que queremos muito acessível.


PS: Só um pequeno senão... não me consigo autenticar na página do site, só aqui no fórum... já limpei a cache e os cookies, mas continua a dar o erro de "utilizador não existente"...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Jul 2012 às 11:33)

Muitos parabens pelo site, magnifico trabalho, um bem haja a todos os que contribuiram para a contrução deste site, que tem tudo , mas mesmo tudo o que amantes da meteorologia precisamos. Esta muito acessivel e sobretudo muito funcional. Parabens a todos  e obrgidao pela dedicação


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2012 às 11:42)

Boas,

Está muito bom... Parabens malta, mas como tudo ainda não está perfeito... só á medida que se vai passeando vai-se notando algumas cenas em falta.

Uma delas que tenho apontar é há falta de um botao que direcciona do forum para a mainpage.

Outra que tenho apontar (e esta já algum tempo) e que se torna incomodo é o facto termos sempre ir ao cabeçalho para actualizar pagina quendo estamos a ler um topico e estamos no final dele. Temos que sempre voltar para cima...

Penso que por agora é tudo!!

Parabens pelos Modelos Meteopt , estão maginficos!!! Parabens pelo excelente Trabalho a TODA A EQUIPA METEOPT!!


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2012 às 11:53)

Em relação ao GFS, já tem os steps de 3 horas. Outro dado importante é que os "hardcore users" que vejam muito os modelos todos os dias, tem que fazer refresh com mais regularidade pois imagens anteriores tendem a ficar memorizadas nas caches dos seus browsers.  
Sempre que suspeitem que a data de saída que aparece na carta possa estar desactualizada, façam refresh. Quem lida com modelos todos os dias está habituado sempre a verificar a hora de saída, os restantes é que podem não perceber.

Na interface tem mesmo um botão para isso, pode ser necessário mais do que um refresh quando mudam de produto. 









Por vezes, mesmo com refresh's continua lá uma carta desactualizada, é porque houve uma falha no processamento do modelo. Acontece volta e meia, ainda esta noite com o Hirlam 00z devido a uma atraso da AEMET na disponibilização do output.



Relativamente à autenticação, a maioria das pessoas tem resolvido com os cookies, pedimos paciência, a integração do site com os dados do fórum é algo complexa e a coisa por vezes parece baralhar-se. A ver se estabiliza no futuro.


----------



## fsl (17 Jul 2012 às 14:28)

Parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido. Está óptimo.
Tive algumas pequenas dificuldades, que desapareceram quando fiz Logout do Fórum.
Agora por graça... Está tão bom que até vai fazer concorrência a alguns Sites existentes...


----------



## carla_francisco (17 Jul 2012 às 14:37)

Parabéns, o site está absolutamente fantástico! Bonito, funcional, recheado de informações úteis... O que mais se poderia pedir!
Belíssimo trabalho, parabéns a todos os envolvidos...


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jul 2012 às 16:58)

O site está fantástico 
Elucidativo e acessível. Excelente trabalho. Parabéns


----------



## ijv (17 Jul 2012 às 20:21)

O novo site esta muito bom parabéns. Continuem o belo trabalho.


----------



## ACalado (17 Jul 2012 às 20:41)

Está bastante agradável com um interface bastaste "limpo", Parabéns


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2012 às 23:06)

Boa noite

É de facto um grande trabalho o que está perante os nossos olhos.
São muitas horas de dedicação à causa.
É um prazer assistir a uma evolução deste espaço que é de muitos mas poderá ser de muitos mais.
Está apelativo, graficamente muito bem elaborado. Para além do mais *É ÚTIL*!
Parabéns a todos, mas especialmente aqueles que se envolveram directamente no esforço de melhoria do MeteoPT.


----------



## Estação SP (18 Jul 2012 às 00:10)

Muitos parabéns está muito bom o site


----------



## meteo (18 Jul 2012 às 01:00)

Tenho uma critica a fazer: Com um site tão bom(É que está mesmo!),o pessoal vai-se tornar exigente.Agora só vai querer do bom e do melhor 
A apresentação sinceramente acho perfeita.Tudo simples,muito completo e com muita utilidade.
Muitos Parabéns e obrigado pelo esforço dos moderadores e administradores.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2012 às 03:08)

Foi adicionado à secçao de Incêndios a lista de ocorrências significativas da ANPC/CNOS: 

 http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/incendios


----------



## Shimmy (18 Jul 2012 às 12:24)

Gosto! Está muito profissional e funcional, para além de esteticamente agradável, parabéns!

Uma das coisas que não está a funcionar ainda, não sei se já tinham o reporte, é a autenticação na página inicial. Aparece sempre "user does not exist". Pelo menos no meu caso. Browser: Chrome.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

Muitos parabéns aos Moderadores,Administradores e a todos pelo belíssimo trabalho, parabéns a todos os envolvidos.
A apresentação está perfeita, tudo simples, muito completo e com muita utilidade, era isto que estava a fazer muita falta uma mudança radical do site.


----------



## ct5iul (18 Jul 2012 às 14:47)

O site esta muito bom os meus parabens


----------



## Estação SP (19 Jul 2012 às 21:49)

Boas.

Nao consigo entrar na página pelo internet explorer...
Agradecia que me ajudassem. 
Obrigado


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jul 2012 às 22:05)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Nao consigo entrar na página pelo internet explorer...
> Agradecia que me ajudassem.
> Obrigado



Eu consigo entrar através da minha internet explorer 9. Tenta mudar de browser, para o safari, opera, o mozilla firefox.


----------



## Mago (20 Jul 2012 às 15:50)

Muito bom , parabéns !


----------



## João Esteves (21 Jul 2012 às 15:54)

Antes de mais nada quero dar os Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que foi desenvolvido na construção do site.
Eu navego com o Chrome e até agora tudo está a funcionar correctamente. Esteticamente o site está muito bem conseguido, assim como funcionalmente.

Irá sem sombra de dúvidas ser uma referência a nível da meteorologia em Portugal, pois sistematiza muita informação importante que até agora se encontrava dispersa em diversos endereços online, facilitando o acesso à mesma por parte do comum utilizador.


----------



## amando96 (22 Jul 2012 às 21:10)

Quando entro em http://www.meteopt.com aparece-me esta imagem com o título "Nada para ver aqui"


----------



## Administrador (22 Jul 2012 às 23:54)

amando96 disse:


> Quando entro em http://www.meteopt.com aparece-me esta imagem com o título "Nada para ver aqui"



Não entendo como podes estar a ver isso. Confirma que estás a aceder ao site através de http://www.meteopt.com.


----------



## amando96 (23 Jul 2012 às 00:28)

Realmente só aparece em http://meteopt.com

Com o www fica resolvido, mas é a primeira vez, poderá ter a ver com o domínio das cookies?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2012 às 00:42)

amando96 disse:


> Realmente só aparece em http://meteopt.com
> 
> Com o www fica resolvido, mas é a primeira vez, poderá ter a ver com o domínio das cookies?



É capaz, mas qual é o teu browser? Eu uso o Firefox e quando escrevo meteopt.com ele adiciona automaticamente o www. Mas sim, convém eliminar as cookies.


----------



## Knyght (23 Jul 2012 às 08:49)

Eu confirmo que em meteopt.com ontem tinha esse grave problema...


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2012 às 10:45)

Não é nenhum problema, é que o site só responde usando o www no endereço, e antes havia um redireccionamento automático quando são se colocava, e depois de uma alteração no fim de semana não o estava a fazer. Agora já está bom.


----------



## CptRena (23 Jul 2012 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

Eu estou com alguns problemas no registo da minha última visita.


> Sua última visita: 21-07-12 às 11:45



Não corresponde à realidade, e depois quando tento ver mensagens novas, obviamente ele mostra-me as que são mais novas que essa data, e repetem-se as mensagens que já tinha visto.

Eu já fiz logout e apaguei os cookies (meteopt.com) e cache do browser (Firefox), e a situação ainda permanece.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2012 às 15:31)

Não faço ideia do que isso possa ser, e ninguém se queixou de algo semelhante. Já verificaste se tens a data e hora certa no teu PC ?


----------



## CptRena (23 Jul 2012 às 16:55)

Vince disse:


> Não faço ideia do que isso possa ser, e ninguém se queixou de algo semelhante. Já verificaste se tens a data e hora certa no teu PC ?



Muito estranho mesmo. Já verifiquei e tenho a data e hora correctas.
Outra coisa que acontece é: eu entrar em http://www.meteopt.com e aparecer com sessão iniciada e depois clico no link nessa página para ir para o fórum e aí aparece como que se eu não estivesse com a sessão iniciada. Então efectuo logout pela página principal do meteopt e login novamente. Aí depois clico no link e já apareço com sessão iniciada.
Bem, se é só a mim que isto acontece é assim, ou mais ninguém se acusa ou devo ser muito especial


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2012 às 10:50)

Não sei se seria possível incluirem a temperatura da água do mar para Angola e Moçambique.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2012 às 16:59)

CptRena disse:


> Muito estranho mesmo. Já verifiquei e tenho a data e hora correctas.
> Outra coisa que acontece é: eu entrar em http://www.meteopt.com e aparecer com sessão iniciada e depois clico no link nessa página para ir para o fórum e aí aparece como que se eu não estivesse com a sessão iniciada. Então efectuo logout pela página principal do meteopt e login novamente. Aí depois clico no link e já apareço com sessão iniciada.
> Bem, se é só a mim que isto acontece é assim, ou mais ninguém se acusa ou devo ser muito especial



Por acaso a mim também me acontece igual.

E neste momento, depois de ter entrado e saído já várias vezes do site entre ontem e hoje, aparece-me "_A sua última visita: Ontem às 10:33_".


----------



## Hazores (25 Jul 2012 às 02:22)

CptRena disse:


> Muito estranho mesmo. Já verifiquei e tenho a data e hora correctas.
> Outra coisa que acontece é: eu entrar em http://www.meteopt.com e aparecer com sessão iniciada e depois clico no link nessa página para ir para o fórum e aí aparece como que se eu não estivesse com a sessão iniciada. Então efectuo logout pela página principal do meteopt e login novamente. Aí depois clico no link e já apareço com sessão iniciada.
> Bem, se é só a mim que isto acontece é assim, ou mais ninguém se acusa ou devo ser muito especial



boa noite,

hoje (que eu tenha dado por isso) também me aconteceu a situção que descreveste.

tenho vindo diariamente aqui ao forum, não tenho postado, mas visito, e a data que aparece foi a do dia 23, e hoje (24 ja vim aqui pelo menos duas vezes)


----------



## CptRena (25 Jul 2012 às 14:04)

Novamente, a minha primeira visita de hoje e apareceu-me assim

Sua última visita: Ontem às 07:51

O que é impossivel pois eu estava a dormir a essa hora. E a última vez que fui ao fórum foi ontem à noite.

Por acaso o redireccionamento para os posts mais recentes foi feito correctamente e não fui ter a posts que já tinha visionado


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2012 às 04:34)

Adicionada uma secção dedicada às Descargas eléctricas no site:

http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/descargas-electricas


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2012 às 17:47)

Quem conhecer alguma webcam activa em Portugal (excluindo vídeo) ou próximo da fronteira e que não esteja aqui, informem por favor

http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/webcams


----------



## ijv (26 Jul 2012 às 18:15)

Posso disponibilizar a minha webcam aqui em st Antonio Funchal


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

ijv disse:


> Posso disponibilizar a minha webcam aqui em st Antonio Funchal



Ok, já lá está.


----------



## ijv (26 Jul 2012 às 19:56)

Vince disse:


> Ok, já lá está.


A localização da mesma não esta correcta


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2012 às 20:04)

ijv disse:


> A localização da mesma não esta correcta



Diz as coordenadas certas então, fica mais fácil dizer logo tudo


----------



## ijv (26 Jul 2012 às 21:52)

Vince disse:


> Diz as coordenadas certas então, fica mais fácil dizer logo tudo



Desculpa a pouco ia colocar as coordenadas de nao sei como passou ao lado 
Latitude 32 41 24 N
Longitude 16 57 13 W


----------



## CptRena (29 Jul 2012 às 15:00)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Eu estou com alguns problemas no registo da minha última visita.
> 
> ...





Vince disse:


> Não faço ideia do que isso possa ser, e ninguém se queixou de algo semelhante. Já verificaste se tens a data e hora certa no teu PC ?





CptRena disse:


> Muito estranho mesmo. Já verifiquei e tenho a data e hora correctas.
> Outra coisa que acontece é: eu entrar em http://www.meteopt.com e aparecer com sessão iniciada e depois clico no link nessa página para ir para o fórum e aí aparece como que se eu não estivesse com a sessão iniciada. Então efectuo logout pela página principal do meteopt e login novamente. Aí depois clico no link e já apareço com sessão iniciada.
> Bem, se é só a mim que isto acontece é assim, ou mais ninguém se acusa ou devo ser muito especial





ecobcg disse:


> Por acaso a mim também me acontece igual.
> 
> E neste momento, depois de ter entrado e saído já várias vezes do site entre ontem e hoje, aparece-me "_A sua última visita: Ontem às 10:33_".





CptRena disse:


> Novamente, a minha primeira visita de hoje e apareceu-me assim
> 
> Sua última visita: Ontem às 07:51
> 
> ...




Eu penso que terá que ver com os session cookies.
Se eu deixar a página principal (http://www.meteopt.com/) sempre aberta e depois quando quero ver o fórum abrir o link num novo separador, a última visita aparece com a datação correcta; pelo contrário, se terminar sessão ou fechar o site principal e depois volto a visitar (http://www.meteopt.com/) seguido de clique no link para o fórum, lá me aparecem datações de ontem ou mais para trás ainda e a horas que não correspondem com nenhuma visita. Será do SO ou do browser? Ou será do website? Não se vê muita gente a queixar-se. Algum desenvolvedor que me possa ajudar a solucionar este bug.


----------



## Fil (29 Jul 2012 às 19:28)

CptRena disse:


> Eu penso que terá que ver com os session cookies.
> Se eu deixar a página principal (http://www.meteopt.com/) sempre aberta e depois quando quero ver o fórum abrir o link num novo separador, a última visita aparece com a datação correcta; pelo contrário, se terminar sessão ou fechar o site principal e depois volto a visitar (http://www.meteopt.com/) seguido de clique no link para o fórum, lá me aparecem datações de ontem ou mais para trás ainda e a horas que não correspondem com nenhuma visita. Será do SO ou do browser? Ou será do website? Não se vê muita gente a queixar-se. Algum desenvolvedor que me possa ajudar a solucionar este bug.



Vê se agora está melhor, mas limpa os cookies antes.


----------



## CptRena (30 Jul 2012 às 01:44)

Fil disse:


> Vê se agora está melhor, mas limpa os cookies antes.



Para já, funcionou uma vez (só experimentei uma vez; depois amanhã verei).
Obrigado


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2012 às 21:21)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se seria possível incluirem a temperatura da água do mar para Angola e Moçambique.



Faz parte dos planos termos todos os produtos de modelos também disponíveis para os países africanos de língua oficial portuguesa. Daqui a poucas semanas já estarão disponíveis.


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2012 às 21:21)

Foram integradas na interface dos modelos ECMWF no site (apenas nas opções Europa & América Sul) algumas cartas do ECMWF original, penso que vos dará bastante jeito (aos que gostam de analisar modelos). 
Pelo menos a mim dá, escuso de andar a saltitar de site em site:

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

Boas
A mim dá-me

Atenção
User does not exist

Uso o Chrome, com a pass gravada, acho que está correta!!!!
O que será?Cookies? Onde se resolve?
Obrigados


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Ago 2012 às 17:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> A mim dá-me
> 
> Atenção
> ...



Resolvido


----------



## raposo_744 (4 Ago 2012 às 20:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Resolvido



como resolveste? 
sempre entrei mas hoje deu esse erro


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Ago 2012 às 13:45)

raposo_744 disse:


> como resolveste?
> sempre entrei mas hoje deu esse erro



Boas
Eu tambem só vou ao forum e acho que aqui é tudo igual, mas limpei com o ccleaner, com a opção cookies...


----------



## raposo_744 (6 Ago 2012 às 08:41)

já deu
foi o que fiz também , resultou.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Ago 2012 às 13:24)

raposo_744 disse:


> já deu
> foi o que fiz também , resultou.



Yep


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2012 às 22:56)

Detectei um erro nos meteogramas GFS - Portugal, os meteogramas versão texto no distrito de Faro, não consigo aceder ao de Olhão e dá a seguinte mensagem: Cidade n�existe na Base de Dados ou ocorreu um erro.

O problema não só restringe a Olhão mas todas as cidades que tenham acento ou til no nome, porque as outras cidades funcionam normalmente, as que não funcionam no distrito de Faro são: Loulé, Olhão, Portimão, São Brás de Alportel e Vila Real de Santo António.

O meteograma gráfico funciona perfeitamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2012 às 23:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Detectei um erro nos meteogramas GFS - Portugal, os meteogramas versão texto no distrito de Faro, não consigo aceder ao de Olhão e dá a seguinte mensagem: Cidade n�existe na Base de Dados ou ocorreu um erro.
> 
> O problema não só restringe a Olhão mas todas as cidades que tenham acento ou til no nome, porque as outras cidades funcionam normalmente, as que não funcionam no distrito de Faro são: Loulé, Olhão, Portimão, São Brás de Alportel e Vila Real de Santo António.
> 
> O meteograma gráfico funciona perfeitamente.



Comigo funciona perfeitamente


----------



## CptRena (7 Ago 2012 às 23:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Detectei um erro nos meteogramas GFS - Portugal, os meteogramas versão texto no distrito de Faro, não consigo aceder ao de Olhão e dá a seguinte mensagem: Cidade n�existe na Base de Dados ou ocorreu um erro.
> 
> O problema não só restringe a Olhão mas todas as cidades que tenham acento ou til no nome, porque as outras cidades funcionam normalmente, as que não funcionam no distrito de Faro são: Loulé, Olhão, Portimão, São Brás de Alportel e Vila Real de Santo António.
> 
> O meteograma gráfico funciona perfeitamente.



Provavelmente terá que ver com o _encoding_ dos caracteres. Verifica se o teu browser, quando tentas aceder aos meteogramas, está em utf-8. Penso que a base de dados estará com essa codificação de caracteres, mas não tenho a certeza.

Yap. Acabei mesmo de experimentar, (Encoding ISO-8859-1), e apareceu-me esse mesmo aviso nas cidades com acentos no nome. É favor deixar com que o site meteopt.com escolha automaticamente a codificação de caracteres utf-8 (alterar settings no browser), ou escolher como default o utf-8 (não recomendado).


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2012 às 17:29)

Existe um problema com a temperatura da água do mar que não é actualizada desde 6 de agosto.


----------



## Agreste (27 Ago 2012 às 17:01)

A página não está a carregar correctamente hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2012 às 19:32)

Agreste disse:


> A página não está a carregar correctamente hoje.



Sim, de tarde estava meia esquisita, mas parece á estar bem.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 20:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, de tarde estava meia esquisita, mas parece á estar bem.



Eu no meu browser ao abrir não vejo problemas nenhuns, parece estar tudo a funcionar como deve ser.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu no meu browser ao abrir não vejo problemas nenhuns, parece estar tudo a funcionar como deve ser.



Tipo, já passou, se agora já está tudo ok é óbvio que não estás a ter problemas.


----------



## Hazores (28 Ago 2012 às 02:42)

no novo site na previsão, meteogramas do gfs portugal, quando seleccionamos meteograma texto em angra do heroísmo ocorre a seguinte mensagem 

"Cidade n�existe na Base de Dados ou ocorreu um erro."
será que podem corrigir?


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2012 às 09:40)

Hazores disse:


> no novo site na previsão, meteogramas do gfs portugal, quando seleccionamos meteograma texto em angra do heroísmo ocorre a seguinte mensagem
> 
> "Cidade n�existe na Base de Dados ou ocorreu um erro."
> será que podem corrigir?



Bom dia

Se fizer o favor de ler este tópico, um pouco mais acima, encontrará a resposta.
Deixo aqui o link directo:

 Re: Novo site MeteoPT.com

Cumprimentos


----------



## manchester (17 Set 2012 às 18:45)

Boa tarde a todos os foristas,

Relativamente aos destaques da 1ª página do site MeteoPt.com (aproveito para dar os meus parabens pelo excelente trabalho no site), verifico que já há algum tempo que não é actualizado...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2012 às 14:50)

Eu ofereco-me para ser eu a ir actualizando o site.


----------



## Snowy (18 Set 2012 às 15:10)

manchester disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os foristas,
> 
> Relativamente aos destaques da 1ª página do site MeteoPt.com (aproveito para dar os meus parabens pelo excelente trabalho no site), verifico que já há algum tempo que não é actualizado...




Confesso que já me mete impressão dar de caras com o Gordon sempre que entro no site, é que, entretanto, já muita ÁGUA correu pelos Açores desde a sua visita


----------



## annuska (18 Set 2012 às 19:18)

Snowy disse:


> Confesso que já me mete impressão dar de caras com o Gordon sempre que entro no site, é que, entretanto, já muita ÁGUA correu pelos Açores desde a sua visita



Deviam de actualizar agora com o Nadine :P


----------

